
Huawei's 'HongMeng' operating system to gradually replace Android - tgragnato
https://www.nst.com.my/world/2019/05/490291/huaweis-hongmeng-operating-system-gradually-replace-android
======
simonh
It's interesting to consider what options Huawei has with this.

A genuinely novel system, maybe based on Linux like Tizen, seems doomed as
there's no appetite among app developers to start supporting a new OS. If
Microsoft can't do it, there's no way Huawei can.

So really that leaves a custom build of AOSP, which in today's world would
probably be accepted as counting as a new OS. Oh how low the bar has fallen.

~~~
bristleworm
I certainly is interesting. Huawei's current market share is huge in Asia and
Europe, but I'm not sure about customer loyalty. If the base is loyal this
could probably work.

------
bristleworm
The headline is misleading. The article is simply speculating what Huawei
might do.

~~~
tgragnato
Yes, it's a speculation based upon this "leak/rumor/.." (I don't really know
how to define the information)

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ithome.com%2F0%2F424%2F047.htm)

[https://www.ithome.com/0/424/047.htm](https://www.ithome.com/0/424/047.htm)

